
NES Super Mario Bros. 3 “Arbitrary Code Execution” Glitch Gives In-Game 'shell' - cwkoss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIcz8iGJ14
======
cwkoss
More information on the glitch:
[http://tasvideos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15249](http://tasvideos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15249)

------
cwkoss
How the game was 'programmed' to have a shell:
[http://tasvideos.org/4961S.html](http://tasvideos.org/4961S.html)

